# Animierte Linien [2d]



## Comander_Keen (18. August 2003)

Ich hoffe das ich mich mit diesem Thema nicht verlaufen habe. Aber ich habe keine Ahnung mit welchem Programm dieses Beispiel realisiert wurde. Es geht mir um die ersten Sekunden nach dem Ladebalken. Um genau zu sein .. die Linien, welche auf einer Ebene (2d) entstehen.

Meine Ansätze waren:
- Tweening am Pfad mit Flash MX
- und sinnloses Rumgespiele in After Effects
- das Maxtutorial mit dem Partikelsystem

greetz keen!


----------



## Mark (18. August 2003)

Hi!

Hast Du Dir bzgl. AE mal den Effekt VectorPaint angeschaut?
Weiß nicht, ob man damit direkt die gewünschten Linien bauen kann, aber man könnte es zum "keyen" gebrauchen -> ein Layer mit der Linie, die den Vektorpaint als LumaAlpha nimmt...

Bei Cinema4D gibt's Sweep-Nurbs, dabei wird ein Spline entlang eines weiteren Splines Extruiert. Wie weit dem Spline entlang extruiert wird kann von 0-100% geregelt werden. Aber damit ist es nicht möglich "hinten" wieder etwas wegzunehmen (wurmähnlich).


----------



## Mark (18. August 2003)

@Aftereffekts:
Mit dem Effekt/Rendering/Strich kann einem Pfad entlang gezeichnet werden. Dabei kannst Du Anfang und Ende keyen!
Entweder du nimmst nun dies als LumaMatte für die eigentlichen Linien, oder sogar direkt. Die "Verdickungen" würd' ich durch dublizieren des Pfad-Layers, einem größeren Brush und einer Maske an der gewünschten Stelle realisieren - so bleibt das timing erhalten...


----------



## Comander_Keen (18. August 2003)

Das hört sich ja erstmal gut an. Auf C4d kann ich leider erstmal nicht zurück greifen. Aber mit After Effects werde ichs schon gebacken bekommen.

greetz keen!


----------



## Vincent (18. August 2003)

Hallo Steffen,

So?


----------



## goela (18. August 2003)

Weiss zwar (noch) nicht, wie Vincent das Beispiel realisiert hat, aber mit dem Effekt Gradient Wipes, lässt sich durchaus soetwas auch realisieren.

Schau Dir mal unter dieser Homepage von Digitalproducer das Tutorial an. Vorteil dieser Lösung ist, dass Du Deine Linie bzw. Grafik in Photoshop erstellen kannst, eine Maske mit Farbverlauf erstellst und dies dann in After Effekts kombinierst.


----------



## Comander_Keen (19. August 2003)

Danke für die zahlreiche Unterstützung. Habe es endlich gebacken bekommen .. und auch gleich noch ein sehr nettes Plugin für After Effects gefunden. Es nennt sich 3D Stroke und ist als Demoversion erhältlich. Die Videobeispiele sprechen für sich 

greetz keen!


----------



## Vincent (19. August 2003)

Trapcode produziert sowieso sehr nützliche Dinge...
Schön, dass du es geschafft hast.


----------



## goela (19. August 2003)

Und Vincent, wie hast Du Deine Animation der Linie erstellt?


----------



## Vincent (19. August 2003)

Ich habe in Photoshop mit dem Path-Tool diese Linien erstellt, in AfterEffects mit einer Maske versehen und dann die Maske Schritt für Schritt animiert.
Die Path-Ebene kann man halt noch in eine 3d-Ebene umwandeln und etwas bewegen.
Sehr leicht aber etwas mühsam...


----------



## Hackintosh (19. August 2003)

@Vincent

Kannste mir mal genau sagen wie du das gemacht hast also dein strich.mov ?


----------



## Vincent (19. August 2003)

Welchen Teil möchtest du erklärt bekommen?


----------



## Hackintosh (19. August 2003)

wie du die line erstellt hast sie schwingt sich so flüssig nach vorne ich hab absolut keine ahnung wie ich mit after effects sowas machen sollte 

danke vincent


----------



## Vincent (19. August 2003)

Wie bereits erwähnt kommen die Linien aus Photoshop.
In AfterEffects habe ich nur eine Maske auf diesen Linienlayer gelegt und diese animiert. Danach die ganze Ebene in eine 3d-Ebene umgewandelt und auch dort die Neigung animiert.
Wenn dir das nicht ausreicht sag bescheid.


----------



## Hackintosh (19. August 2003)

langsam verstehe ich an sowas hab ich auch schon gedacht aber wenn ich an masken denke, stelle ich es mir nur so vor das es entweder von links nach rechts laufen lasse oder umgekehrt .... verstehste bestimmt nicht ... es wäre vielleicht ganz cool wenn du die projektdatei mit der footage zum download anbieten würdest das würde mir echt helfen dann kann ich mich genau da rein arbeiten und anschauen wie du das bewerkstelligst hast...

bis dann

gruss Hackintosh


----------



## deepop (7. September 2003)

*Vector Paint*

Hi,

das PlugIn "Vector Paint" vereint alle gewünschten Aufgaben.
Wenn man den Playback Mode auf Animate Strokes stellt kann man 1:1 zeichen und aufzeichnen und nachtraglich die geschwindigkeit ändern.
Und dann noch ne Camera drüber fahren lassen.

greetz
DeePoP


----------



## Vincent (7. September 2003)

Tut mir leid, ich habe die Projektdatei bereits gelöscht.
Sobald ich Zeit finde, mache ich das halt nochmal neu.
Bis dann
Vincent

Irgendwie finde ich es auch seltsam, dass ich erst jetzt eine notification mail bekomme, dass ein neuer Beitrag in diesem Thread steht...


----------

